# looking for work in CT.



## hornett22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bucket,felling,limbing,chipper,just about anything.my cell is 860-916-3290.thanks,steve


----------



## tree jockey (Mar 31, 2006)

*Interested in moving north?*

treecare in central NH pristinecountryside, affluent clientele, much slower paced lifestyle great job if your a great climber [email protected],com


----------

